

As time goes by, it gets tougher to 'just remember this'  - cwan
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2011-05-tougher.html

======
stewars
A related interview here with the researcher:
[http://www.smartplanet.com/blog/pure-genius/as-brain-
pathway...](http://www.smartplanet.com/blog/pure-genius/as-brain-pathways-
deteriorate-so-does-our-memory/6326)

 _How significant is the degradation?_

 _It’s hard to have absolutes. It’s not like it’s completely gone. These were
60- to 80-year-olds we tested. These are folks that are completely healthy.
It’s along the lines of a 10 to 20 percent degradation. That degradation was
enough to cause memory deficits._

